# Belonesox/Pike Livebearer/Pike Killifish/Pike Topwater



## roc-aquarium

Does anyone have any experience with this fish? There is something about a large (up to 9 inch), predator, livebearer that seems cool to me. I know that they can live in freshwater but prefer brackish to breed. Maybe this can give me something to do with all the mollies I keep producing.


----------



## LloydM

I have kept and bred them in the past. They do fine in freshwater. They eat only live food, mainly feeder guppies (or gambusia). The males are smaller than the females, and can get eaten. You have to watch for the fry, as they also will be eaten after a day or so. The fry are a pain as they too require live food, which is mostly guppy fry. Mine did ok including reproducing in a 20gal long, though I think a longer tank would be better. They are cool, but will eat anything else in the tank.


----------



## aconrad

Hey! Lloyd finally joins us!


----------



## johnsteve

hi


----------



## roc-aquarium

I had a hard time finding info on these guys. Yesterday I opened my Tropical Fish Hobbyist Magazine and found a great article on them. This morning I woke up to 45 babies! They have been moved to 2 spare 29 gallon tanks I have. I added tons on watersprite and fake plants. They will most likely become my first aquabid auctions. Now to up my supply of feeders.


----------



## MediaHound

Cool, congrats!


----------



## Kogo

yes, very cool


----------



## sik-lid

I just acquired 2 of the pike killi's. They have already proven their dominance by munching 4 of my prize platties lol. I really like these fish and I am going to dedicate a 90 gal to my predators.


----------

